# Is the healthcare system that bad?



## ar92 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm a Canadian and I'm debating either going to the United States (WA or OR) or to Australia after I'm done college in 2014. I'm just wondering if the system is really that bad? I'll have a degree in Early Education when I move and I want to know first hand what it's like. Thanks guys.


----------



## ar92 (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't figure out how to edit my post, but I also wanted to add that I love the USA and I'm just curious, if I move I want it to be permanently. I'm just worried about future health problems when it comes to having a family and not having coverage and having to come back to Canada..
I want to know if it is as bad as it is "portrayed" and if I'd have it through a job. I'll have a degree in Early Education. Thanks guys and sorry for the duplicate post.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think it's the year 2014 when the new US health insurance regulations come into effect. That may not be the best time to come into the system in the US - i.e. when everyone is confused about what's going on.

But "Early Education" is also a tough degree to transplant - educational standards are very different in other countries. What are you hoping to accomplish by moving countries to start your career that you can't do in Canada? It might be advisable to work a few years where you are, and then try to make a move based on your experience.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ar92 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think it's the year 2014 when the new US health insurance regulations come into effect. That may not be the best time to come into the system in the US - i.e. when everyone is confused about what's going on.
> 
> But "Early Education" is also a tough degree to transplant - educational standards are very different in other countries. What are you hoping to accomplish by moving countries to start your career that you can't do in Canada? It might be advisable to work a few years where you are, and then try to make a move based on your experience.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I prefer the climate in the US, Canada is way too cold. Do you think it'd be hard to find a job in the US with that degree? What do you prefer about France over the US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ar92 said:


> I prefer the climate in the US, Canada is way too cold. Do you think it'd be hard to find a job in the US with that degree? What do you prefer about France over the US?


I think that, for a while, it's going to be hard for any new graduate to find a job. Early Education is the kind of degree that doesn't carry much weight in the US. As a "foreigner" you will have a difficult time getting into the public school system, and teaching (particularly involving young children) isn't all that well paid in the private sector.

For me, it wasn't a matter of preferring France over the US. I initially came to Germany and through a long series of events, wound up in France. But I got that first job in Germany after 15 years of "career development" in the US. (OK, that and having the language, plus a short-term assignment in the UK that added a bit of "international experience" to my resume.)

I'm not trying to discourage you, but sometimes it pays to wait a bit and get some experience under your belt back home before setting out for another country and culture.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ar92 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> I think that, for a while, it's going to be hard for any new graduate to find a job. Early Education is the kind of degree that doesn't carry much weight in the US. As a "foreigner" you will have a difficult time getting into the public school system, and teaching (particularly involving young children) isn't all that well paid in the private sector.
> 
> For me, it wasn't a matter of preferring France over the US. I initially came to Germany and through a long series of events, wound up in France. But I got that first job in Germany after 15 years of "career development" in the US. (OK, that and having the language, plus a short-term assignment in the UK that added a bit of "international experience" to my resume.)
> 
> ...


That completely makes sense to me, thank you for taking the time to share your experience with me! It has definitely helped  Have a good day


----------

